# Perfektes Brassenfutter



## nexxbody (12. Juli 2008)

hi ich hab erst vor kurzem mein Angelschein gemacht und hab noch immer nicht das perfekte Brassenfutter für den Altrhein gefunden . Die Strömung dort ist sehr wennig und ich tue meist feedern angeln.danke im voraus für die Antworten


----------



## flasha (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131707


----------



## Krüger82 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Versuche mal das Browning Sweet Breams in verbindung mit dem Browning M7!!! Das funzt bei uns gut auf brassen!!!!!Von perfekt möchte ich nicht sprechen, das ist ein großes wort!!!!

mfg


----------



## mariophh (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Also an "meinem" Gewässer reicht es vollkommen ne Hand voll Mais ins Wasser zu werfen, ca. 20 Minuten warten und dann einen Maiskorn und 3-5 Maden auf den Haken. War in den letzten Wochen fast immer erfolgreich... Allerdings nur zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit und zwar 7-9 Uhr morgens... Vorgesten hatte ich in nicht mal einer Stunde 3 Stück 40+... 

Grüße aus HH


----------



## nexxbody (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

An welchen Gewässern angelst du ???


----------



## mariophh (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Hauptsächlich an einem relativ langsam fliessenden Fluss, der an der Stelle um die 20m breit ist und wechslende Strömungsverhältnisse aufweist, da in beide Fliessrichtungen tagsüber geschleust wird. Münden tut er in der Elbe, Wasser ist recht warm und trüb und es gibt ne Menge Kleingärtner die dort Enten füttern, was sicherlich auch ein Grund ist, warum die Brassen und andere Fische gern morgens in Ufernähe umherstreifen und nach Leckerlies suchen. Brot geht da enstprchend auch ganz gut. Besser aber die Maden/Mais Variante. Fast alle Fische der letzten Zeit haben 1 bis 3 m vom Ufer entfernt, in Tiefen zwischen 1 und 1,8m, gebisssen. 

Grüße


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Es gibt kein Perfektes Futter.Jedes Gewässer ist anders...Du selber musst herrausfinden welches Futter zu dir past..Man kann dir zwar tipps geben aber genau angaben zu BESTEN Futter bekommste glaub ich nicht.Also es sollter sehr sehr süß sein und fein...


----------



## Krüger82 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Molke-Drink hat recht!! DAS Futter wird es nicht geben!! Jeder hat da so seine vorlieben! Stimme ihm zu süß ist bei brassen immer gut!!! Ich persöhnlich finde es auf brassen aber nicht so gut wenn das futter zu fein ist!!! Fische lieber mit partikeln im futter! Gerade wenn es auf die etwas größeren exemplare geht ist das sehr gut!! Aber wie man sieht gehen die meinungen außeinnander!!! Einfach mal einiges testen und du wirst früher oder später " DEIN " futter finden!!!!
mfg


----------



## 77ede (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Ich würde mal zu meinem Futter "Zitronenbiskuit" beigeben.
Hat bei mir bis heute immer gut funktioniert, egal welchem Futter ich das Zeug beigemischt habe. Die Brassen scheinen darauf zu stehen (allerdings nur im Sommer wei warmem Wasser)

Gruß aus der Pfalz
77ede


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Perfektes Brassenfutter*

Schau dir doch mal die Futterfibel von Browning an... Dort sind viele gute u. fängige Rezepte für viele Einsatzgebiete beschrieben....


----------

